# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα νομικών θεμάτων

## thalexan

Στη συνάντηση της 01/03/2006, προτάθηκε η σύσταση ομάδας εργασίας με στόχο την προώθηση, σε νομικό επίπεδο - προς αρμόδιους οργανισμούς - αιτημάτων της κοινότητας, τα οποία αποσκοπούν στην κατοχύρωση των υφιστάμενων υποδομών και στη βελτίωση των συνθηκών ανάπτυξης και διάδοσής του.


Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ορισμένους στόχους της oμάδας.

1. Αναθεώρηση της διαδικασίας δήλωσης κόμβων στην ΕΕΤΤ, ούτως ώστε αυτή να ανταποκίνεται και σε σενάρια που δεν προβλέπονται στην παρούσα μορφή του εντύπου. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι το γεγονός ότι η δήλωση ζεύξεων της ΕΕΤΤ δεν καλύπτει την περίπτωση εγκατάστασης σταθμών πρόσβασης (APs) 

2. Αναθεώρηση (και απλούστευση όσο το δυνατόν) της διαδικασίας αδειοδότησης κεραιοσυστημάτων. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι το γεγονός ότι ο χρήτης καλείται να συμπληρώσει έντυπα με τεχνικές πληροφορίες οι οποίες:
α) είτε δεν είναι άμεσα υπολογίσιμες (όπως λχ στην περίπτωση σύνθεσης κεραιών από προϊόντα που προμηθεύεται κανείς ξεχωριστά στο εμπόριο, πχ συνδυασμοί feeder και πιάτων)
β) είτε ο χρήστης δεν έχει τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις, γεγονός που περιορίζει το target group των μελών του AWMN στις κατηγορίες μηχανικών, τεχνικών, ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Η δήλωση του εντύπου θα μπορούσε λ.χ. να περιοριστεί στη βεβαίωση εκπομπής εντός των καθορισμένων ορίων.

3. Αποσαφηνισμός των όποιων απαιτούμενων διαδικασιών αδειοδότησης με στόχο την αδιαμφισβήτητη κατοχύρωση της νομιμότητας των εγκαταστάσεων έναντι τρίτων.

4. Απελευθέρωση της ζώνης των 5 GHz.

Όσοι έχουν τη διάθεση να συμμετάσχουν στην προσπάθεια αυτή είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------

